# How easy are rupes products to work with? What other brands are worth trying?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

I've been using Koch chemie for a while for my compounds and polishes, mainly H9, P6, P2 and F5, and while I think their performance is decent, I'm not the biggest fan. I've found they dust quite heavily and it makes cleaning up before applying any LSP a pain in the ****.

As a result I'm looking to change to a different manufacturer, issue being I haven't really got the cash to try out a load of different options so I'm looking for opinions.

I'm wanting to stick to a single brand for pads and products, might not be optimal but it's what I like to do, and it will ideally be something stocked by Slims as I have a trade account with them. 

Rupes had caught my eye, I recently tried the Uno Protect and Beadmaker combo and was very impressed. How is the rest of their product line like to work with? 

Any other major brands that you guys would strongly recommend that is good across the board for this stuff?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rupes are very good imo. However, and you'll get plenty of different answers, if I were to use just one brand, it would be Scholl.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I love Rupes and always use their polish and pads even though I now own a couple of flex cordless polishers 😂


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Rupes have excellent machine pads and polishes.
The new D-A Coarse and Fine are fantastic to work with - those 2 alone would see you well for the majority of cars, such is their flexibility.

Happy polishing.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Rupes have excellent machine pads and polishes.
> The new D-A Coarse and Fine are fantastic to work with - those 2 alone would see you well for the majority of cars, such is their flexibility.
> 
> Happy polishing.
> ...


Might sound silly but will these work on a rotary?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

matt_r said:


> Might sound silly but will these work on a rotary?


No they are just for da and forced rotation machines


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Steveom2 said:


> No they are just for da and forced rotation machines


Cheers mate


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

matt_r said:


> Might sound silly but will these work on a rotary?


Hi, Rupes do a Rotary formulation in course and fine which is good:thumb:
Regards 
Paul


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

pina07 said:


> Hi, Rupes do a Rotary formulation in course and fine which is good:thumb:
> Regards
> Paul


Thank you, will they work with the new polishes?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

matt_r said:


> Thank you, will they work with the new polishes?


No the new polish is for da and gear driven as are the new pads 👍


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

matt_r said:


> Thank you, will they work with the new polishes?


Morning, not sure what you mean but you would have to use the Rupes rotary polishes with the Rotary pads.
Hope this helps
Paul

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

pina07 said:


> Morning, not sure what you mean but you would have to use the Rupes rotary polishes with the Rotary pads.
> Hope this helps
> Paul
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers, I was talking about using the new d-a polishes on the rupes rotary pads, but now understand I have to use the whole rotary set up.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

matt_r said:


> Cheers, I was talking about using the new d-a polishes on the rupes rotary pads, but now understand I have to use the whole rotary set up.


No worries, the only polish you can use across both is the Zephir Course.....this works on Rotary.
Cheers 
Paul

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

